# Sigma service in the U.S.



## chrysoberyl (May 25, 2016)

I recently decided to do something about the loose hood on my Sigma 180mm macro. It is still under warranty and the hood has always been loose. First I logged into the Sigma website and sent a message. No response in one month.

I also contacted one of their repair centers and was told it would cost me $X just to look at it under warranty. And it took some convincing just to get an answer.

I am not impressed. This is the factor that may keep me from buying another Sigma lens. And I am intrigued by the 50-100 and was hopeful that they would come out with a 500/5.6.

Please share your experiences.

John


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2016)

Ouch. If that's representative of Sigma's customer service, that's awful.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ouch. If that's representative of Sigma's customer service, that's awful.



Surely it isn't...there are a lot of Sigma users in this forum and most are clearly too picky to put up with poor customer service. I am hoping that others have found different and more effective approaches. But even so, I'll not use the service center I contacted.

John


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 26, 2016)

Well, good! No problems reported. Sure wish I knew how others work it.


----------

